# Touchwiz style MMS



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Are there any MMS mods / themes to make ICS MMS look more similar to touchpad MMS? I'm not speaking blacked out (though that would be cool), im speaking bubble conversations . I've done a lot of searching and found nothing.. guessing its just because touchwiz ICS hasnt hit yet?


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hard answer, Strip the Messaging.apk and see what you can find and replace. Easy Answer, download handcent and customize to your heart's content.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I would guess TW messaging apk would need touchwiz to work.

i really do like the look of TW ICS and the messaging app in particular. the bubbles, colors, and animations look really nice (was spying on someone using a SGSII with TWICS port)


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> I would guess TW messaging apk would need touchwiz to work.
> 
> i really do like the look of TW ICS and the messaging app in particular. the bubbles, colors, and animations look really nice (was spying on someone using a SGSII with TWICS port)


Hmmm this seems like a fun project... 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm hoping that the touchwiz port that was being worked on gets working....I also really like the look of the touchwiz messaging and also some other things

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

That is the one thing I miss from my Charge. I bet we could get it working.

There is an ICS leak for the sgsII somewhere. Anyone know if it includes TW?


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

doobie711 said:


> Hard answer, Strip the Messaging.apk and see what you can find and replace. Easy Answer, download handcent and customize to your heart's content.


The way I understand it, this wont work because our phones lack the required TW frameworks in our system


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

anotherfiz said:


> The way I understand it, this wont work because our phones lack the required TW frameworks in our system


True. But if we were to replace images/drawables, styles and values in said apk, it would be a matter of theming our current mms to look like TW instead of reinventing the wheel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

Why not just download Go SMS Pro?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jb.gosms&hl=en


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

mzrdisi said:


> Why not just download Go SMS Pro?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jb.gosms&hl=en


Because go SMS doesn't have a good toychwiz theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

GoSMS and handcent always feel so.. bloated.

Themeing the stock messaging app would be the best way to go about it imo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

mzrdisi said:


> Why not just download Go SMS Pro?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jb.gosms&hl=en


Far too logical!









But I agree with the guy above me. I don't like using third party apps for much. They feel like too much is trying to be stuffed in them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone have a screen shot and the apk for the tw mms apk?

Sent from my MZ609 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=O19sDlGPIy8&v=O19sDlGPIy8&gl=US

That is touchwiz for the sgs2. I don't have the apk but you could download a rom for the sgs2, charge, etc, and unzip it to find the mms.apk under system/apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

Has anyone had any progress on this? Love the bubble style or even sense 3's mms style (but with a black background). Cant stand go sms because of that bottom bar, even when you remove it theres still the tab there and its annoying. plus the send bar doesnt go away when you scroll up with go or handcent.


----------

